# Crappie.com



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Would just like to invite all you crappie fishermen to check out the site as well as the Ohio Board on this site. I am the Ohio forum and Ice forum Moderator and would really like to see more Buckeye Slab Slayers come over to visit.
Tim


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

bttmline...Visited the website ...Interesting site...In the photo gallery that 18" is one fantastic mount...Will have to stay in touch In June they are having a tourny on my Home Lake WB....Thanks......JIM......


----------



## 1catdaddy1 (Jan 29, 2007)

I am a member and it is a great site also.Plenty of crappie and gill info to be had and exchanged.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Jim, Tim runs the tournament that is going to be on WB in June.

I like that website for the different tatics they use down south. There is also fishing reports all winter long to dream about.
But, some members tend to thump the bible and the repubes party too much for me but that seems like it's ending lately.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll be there at West Branch for sure... AGAIN!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Yep, I like it. I have been a member there since 2006. Some good info and a lot of nice big slabs get caught in those southern impoundments. I post reports there from time to time.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I live there.  Been there so long, i forgot when i joined.


----------



## buckipicker (Jan 8, 2008)

What a site....Any question you have, you can get it answered. Everyone very helpful. Love the section on jig tying.


----------

